# Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

For those following the many previous posts regarding upgrading OEM CD Navigation equiped Touaregs to the newer OEM DVD Navigation units, it is possible! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have completed the job in my V10 today in the beautiful mid 70 degree weather were having here in Virginia. To start, I had purchaed a DVD Navigation System out of a new 2005 Touareg which was crashed on a test drive. When I purchased the unit I asked to also include the rear amp for the system and the CD changer. I didn't need the Changer but thought, what the heck, I might as well get all of the components I can







As it turned out I am glad I asked for the amp as it is different from the CD Nav. The difference is that the CD Nav uses a digital control of the low level outputs and does all the work at the amp. The DVD system uses an analog system and feeds the amp with all the sreparate outputs from the head unit. So, the DVD sends RF, LF, RR, LR signals from the speaker output plug on the back of the DVD unit. The CD Nav actually has this output plug and I think it is functional with softcoding but if switched to this mode the digital amp wont get the signal and won't work...but if you install the CD or DVD nav in a non-nav equiped vehicle it should have the correct wiring already in place. The only thing I don't know is if you have a system without an amp, I assume you can drive speakers directly without an amp but I am not sure.
Anyway, back to my install. The job is really not that big of a deal for someone with good mechanical skills. You need to run a 4 channel amp wire harness (I used a 5 meter long 4 channel RCA cable designed to run speaker output to an amp mounted in the rear of a vehicle). I converted the output wires from the head unit (the plug was also part of the crashed Touareg) to + - to RCA female connectors - I'm not going to get into detail as this is basic stereo wiring technique. The I ran the 5 meter long RCA cable under the side threshold trim...didn't need to remove anything just pushed it under, the padding in the carpet allowed enough flex to get the small cable under the threshold trim. I ran the cable under all the side trim,and ended up in the rear next to the rear amp...very quick, probably 15 minutes to run the RCA cable - my cable was expensive because I wanted the best signal path so I used silver coated oxygen free helix woven cable.
The time consuming part of the job is that the plugs for the digital amp are both not wired the same as the analog amp and 2nd the plugs are different in that the tabs that keep someone from plugging in the wrong plug into the wrong receptical won't allow you to use them in the analog amp. So you need to order the plugs for the analog amp and then remove the wires from the digital amp plugs and install as appropriate in the analog plugs. There are quite a few different pin locations from one plug to another but all the wires are there for all the speakers, including the center channel.
Once rewiring the plugs from digital configuration to the analog configuration (Bentley Service Manual gave the pinout locations for both amps/plugs). So, then just plug in the rewired plugs into the analog amp and then test the system. I found that everything worked perfectly including the OnStar system.
The softcoding from the stock DVD Nav equiped vehicle worked fine, I think it is xx14062. I have not checked it again since the time I thought I could just remove the CD Nav and plug in the DVD many months back...
That's it, not for everyone but was easy for me once I figured there was no reason that it couldn't be done. Thankfully I had the amp from the donor vehicle or I would have had to purchase it new and perhaps would not have done such.
I know that there are many who don't like the OEM CD Nav or DVD Nav systems but I like the factory integration and I don't find any issue with lack of map data in my area in Northern VA. I didn't really like changing CD's on long trips but I guess not a real good reason to replace with DVD just for this alone. I like the DVD Nav screen as far as the data looks different, different graphics from the CD but not likely any more detail. I'll know more once I drive for a bit with it. I do like the Mute button right in the middle of the lower button row. Also, the DVD Nav allows you to plug in the exact address vs a range of addresses as the CD Nav requires.
That's it for now

















_Modified by V10 at 9:21 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (V10)*

So lets see if I have this correct;
a) You replaced the amp from the CD nav with the amp from the DVD nav. Do you have the part number for the DVD nav amp?
b) You created a wiring harness from the 4 channel DVD nav output to the DVD nav's 4 channel amp input.
c) The output from the DVD nav's amp uses same plug and pinout as the CD nav's amp's output?
Can you email me the wiring diagram for the DVD nav?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (spockcat)*

Hi Spock,
You have the wiring diagram from when I emailed it before and you posted it either here or on Clubtouareg.com. The DVD unit is in the dash and I don't want to pull it again after fitting all the wires it took a bit of moving the wires around to get the dvd unit back in. But the wire diagram is identical as far as the speaker outputs are concerned to the CD nav. No other wiring or rewiring was necessary at the head unit...just adding the output speaker harness is all that is necessary.
The DVD Nav Amp part # 7L6035456 which is a standard 8 channel amp used for several of the Touareg Sound Systems with 11 speakers.
Basically, if you didn't have a factory amp and wanted to upgrade your sound system the same wiring I've done - running the 4 channels out of the DVD Nav to any amp would work. Now the factory speaker ohms specs would not likely match any aftermarket amp but those likely making such an investment may replace these speakers as well.
I think if you look at this as a basic stereo you might install in any car; such that you have a head unit with 4 channel output and then want to drive speakers with an amp or two. The factory DVD amp just allows you to plug in all the existing speakers without any other mod.








_Modified by V10 at 8:01 PM 11-6-2005_


_Modified by V10 at 9:22 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (V10)*

After a little driving here are my 1st comments regarding the DVD vs CD systems. The sound is sharper and clearer (cleaner) than the CD Nav and I think I know why. The high end silver coated oxygen free and shielded cable I ran from the head unit to the rear amp is likely giving the amp a better signal to amplify. 
Knowing what I know now, it is likely someone with a little time could run a similar, single pair of such cable from the CD Nav head unit to the rear digital amp to replace the low level output cable in the OEM configuration. I bet the signal would be better than the factory wiring...just my thought and 2 cents. 
I really like the Split Screen feature of the DVD Nav and like the "logic" of the controls better than the CD Nav...seems more intuitive. The mute button is a very nice feature that should have been on the CD Nav in my opionion. 
I find it interesting that the DVD Nav uses different graphics over the CD Nav...for example the flags are checkered and larger on the DVD Nav as opposed to red and smaller on the CD Nav. Nothing earth shattering but just seems strange that NavTech who produces the data would put different graphics in these very similar systems. 
OnStar works great, if you care to use it with this mod. 
We're heading out to Colorado from Virginia on the 19th of Nov. so we'll see how the system works on a 2000 mile trip.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Just curious- what did this upgrade cost you in parts? Did you sell your CD Nav unit to recoup some costs?


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (chickdr)*

I've got the latest 3b disc if you need one.
Once you upgrade you will not believe the improvement in detail and data, now all the steet names show on the screen, so it really is nothing like the old CD based system or the original DVD for that matter.
Steve


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Just curious- what did this upgrade cost you in parts? Did you sell your CD Nav unit to recoup some costs?

I purchased the DVD Head Unit, Amplifier, CD Changer w/bracket, wire harness for Amp and Head Unit (basically the wire harness was used for the connectors needed for Amp and Speaker output on Head Unit vs. the actual wiring itself). Anyway I paid $1400 and then $200 for the DVD Navtech Disc.
I didn't sell the CD Nav and acutally have it installed at the moment because I'm installing an OEM TV Tuner which only works with the CD Nav.
In addition, my DVD Nav unit has the same problem as Aircooled's DVD Nav in that the Head Unit states No Navigation Recognized which is either a firmware or hardware failure. This is why I want to try the 3B DVD to see if the firmware will load and fix the issue. I don't want to spend $200 to find out it is not going to do such. Once Aircooled gets his DVD repaired replaced I am hopeful there may be some light shed on the actual failure both of our units have experience.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Steve Z1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Z1* »_I've got the latest 3b disc if you need one.
Once you upgrade you will not believe the improvement in detail and data, now all the steet names show on the screen, so it really is nothing like the old CD based system or the original DVD for that matter.
Steve

Hi Steve,
I'd love to try the 3B Disc but I'm broke at the moment with all my experimentation and now the TV tuner mods I just have to stop spending


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (V10)*

V10 -- what can you tell us about the analog audio amp? I priced new VW units and they are muchos deneros. What off-the-shelf type amplifer would do for it?


----------



## blackheathen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (joeofthemountain)*

V10,
I am interested in CD to DVD upgrade. I have an Oct 2005 V10 in Australia. I pulled my CD unit out (7L6 035 191 NX) and it has FL, FR, RL, RR, EA-L, EA-R outputs. The DVD version (7H0 035 191 J) has the same pin outs, although the EA-L and EA-R are located differently.
Do you think I still need to change the amp? How do I find out before I buy the DVD unit?
TIA,
Blackheathen


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (blackheathen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackheathen* »_V10,
I am interested in CD to DVD upgrade. I have an Oct 2005 V10 in Australia. I pulled my CD unit out (7L6 035 191 NX) and it has FL, FR, RL, RR, EA-L, EA-R outputs. The DVD version (7H0 035 191 J) has the same pin outs, although the EA-L and EA-R are located differently.
Do you think I still need to change the amp? How do I find out before I buy the DVD unit?
TIA,
Blackheathen

You are correct that the pinouts are on the DVD Unit but they can't be activated at least on our models here in the US. I don't know what to tell you regarding your "J" model. My guess would be that it will be the same but I'm not sure since some of the DVD units from europe are different than what we have here and I have not had a chance to play around with them.
Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## ajwaldrop (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (V10)*

I was curious if you knew if the 05 DVD nav had bluetooth? That would be my big push to swap my cd unit. I didn't want to add any after market systems but a factory part swap would be nice.
thanks,
anthony


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (ajwaldrop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajwaldrop* »_I was curious if you knew if the 05 DVD nav had bluetooth? That would be my big push to swap my cd unit. I didn't want to add any after market systems but a factory part swap would be nice.
thanks,
anthony


No, it doesn't. But all Touareg radios have the ability to connect to a bluetooth phone kit such as a Parrot CK3100.


----------



## cheloj (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (V10)*

Does the thae factory standard radio in a 2007 v8 have an external amp? This is the 10 speaker system.
I just purchased the correct nav unit for a 2007 but dont know if I will need to add the amp or not. 
Thanks!
Stew


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (cheloj)*

No it doesn't have a built in amp and no you don't need the amp. just put in the DVD nav and its plug and play.


----------



## cheloj (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Installed OEM DVD Navigation in 2004 CD Navigation Equiped V10 (NickM)*

Thanks for the prompt reply.
What do you believe a 2007 v8 with package 2 and xenons with 20k miles should cost?
It has 19200 miles and not a blem and the dealer wants 26K.
Thanks again
Stew


----------



## dial_egg (Feb 8, 2008)

Guys,
I have 2006 V8 with premium sound with 11 speakers. Would i still have to replace my amp?


----------



## dready95 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (dial_egg)*

Hi,
I have a '04 Touareg V10 TDI. It was equipped with a cd, the Sound system, and I have replaced it by a dvd..
I have no sound! 
Do you have the wiring diagram of the cable?
Will it works with the CD amp?
Thanks for your answer..
My e-mail address is [email protected]
Thank you
Dready95


----------



## dready95 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (dial_egg)*

Hi,
I have a '04 Touareg V10 TDI. It was equipped with a cd, the Sound system, and I have replaced it by a dvd..
I have no sound! 
Do you have the wiring diagram of the cable?
Will it works with the CD amp?
Thanks for your answer..
My e-mail address is [email protected]
Thank you
Dready95


----------



## MisterWJWhite (Aug 18, 2014)

*wiring diagrams for digital/analog amps?*

Hey there...I'm inspired by your cd-nav to dvd-nav mod and I'm attempting the same! I have all the necessary parts, but I can't seem to find a pin diagram for the digital amp's plugs. Can you send me the wiring diagram for the existing digital amp plugs ? I already have the pin assignments for the new analog amp plugs...just need to know the old pin configuration so I know what to move where.

I'd really appreciate your help with this! I can't seem to find a digit amp wiring diagram anywhere. 

Thanks!


----------



## MisterWJWhite (Aug 18, 2014)

*Analog Amp Control-In pin*

Disregard my last...I found the wiring diagrams. Question though..the repinning it's straightforward..except for one pin. The analog amp has a "Control In" pin (the 24-pin A connector, pin 19) that the digital amp doesn't appear to have. What is that pin for and to what should I connect it? In your run down you describe only the 4-ch wiring harness...I didn't see any mention of having to run another wire? 

What did you do about the control in pin for the analog amp?


----------



## doktoralex (Nov 15, 2015)

*Introducing myself and asking advices about how to Replace RNS2 CD with RNS2 DVD on 04 Treg with DSP amp*



V10 said:


> For those following the many previous posts regarding upgrading OEM CD Navigation equiped Touaregs to the newer OEM DVD Navigation units, it is possible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello to everybody,

this is Alex from Rome, Italy, proud owner of a '04 Touareg R5. I hope I did right with my introduction here. If not, I apologize in advance... :beer:


I know.. this is a very old thread, but it seems that very few people have done this specific mod all around the world, and I'm in the same blue ocean now..

I hope to still find some good help or advice from you and everybody else who had success on this one.

I bought on the bay an RNS2 DVD and already understood that it does not communicate audio with my DSP 12 channel amp. 

Doing some research here and there, I found that somebody like you rewired the system, but got only 4 speakers working, instead 11 (2+2 on rear doors, 3+3 on front doors and 1 central speaker on dash). Did I understand correctly?

Somebody else (if I'm not wrong Snowman24 from Germany), figured out how to replace the OEM 12 ch DSP Amp with an OEM 8 ch analog amp, keeping all steering wheel controls and central MFD dash info.


In any case, I don't get something... I would like to understand how an 11 speaker system, moved by a 12 ch amp (and I guess that each amp channel moves one speaker and one channel remain unused), could go better with less speakers working or if there is something I'm missing somewhere...


I would be thankful to everybody who could help me out about how doing this mod in the right way, possibly keeping as much as possible number of speakers working.


Greetings to all from Rome and waiting your suggestions.


----------

